# P345 any thoughts and experiences



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

I am looking at adding a 45 to my group of guns and looking at several that fit what i want and my

budget, I just started to look at the Ruger P345 and was wondering if any one has one and what 

their experience has been with it. And yes I know there are many fine 1911s out there but thats not 

really what im looking for, FYI some of the other guns im considering include the kahr PM45 and the 

Sig line up. Im also interested in hearing from anyone who uses one of these for their concealed 

carry and how it feels for that.


----------



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

*no one?*

no one owns one of these and can respond with thier views on it? kinda disappointing i guess ill have to buy one and reply to myself, again.


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

I did a lot of .45 research earlier this year. There's quite a difference between the two main ones you mentioned. 
Ruger P345: 7.5 inches long, 29 oz., 8+1 rds.
Kahr PM45: 5.7 inches long, 19.3 oz., 5+1 rds.

So the Ruger is considerably bigger all the way 'round, and heavier... but 3 more rounds. I looked and thought hard about all available .45s and settled on the Kahr CW45 and I'm VERY happy with it. 
PM45 is very nice too! One thing worth knowing about is that the 5, 6, and 7-rd. Kahr magazines can all be used in the PM45. (I carry 7-rd. mags as spares.) Kahrs have a very heavy-duty extractor. They're very reliable after break-in, and accurate. I like light guns... My CW45 is the biggest I ever carry... I'll never carry a 29 oz. gun. I'm in my 60's and mostly carry LCP .380 now because of lightness (9.4 oz!). Anyhow, if I had to choose between Ruger P345 and Kahr PM45, the Kahr would clearly win out. (BTW, Sigs are even heavier.)


----------



## RUGER45 (Jan 19, 2007)

I own a P345 and I love it. Ive had it for 2-3yrs and have had no problems with it what so ever. I had have small hands and it fits my hand just fine. IMO its one of the more under rated 45's on the market. I do clean it after every trip to the range and in between. I hope this was some what helpful. Good luck!


----------



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

I have both the Kahr PM45 and a Ruger KP345. I carry the Pm45 about 8 months of the year. [warm weather] I can carry the KP345 in a belt holster under a jacket, and sometimes do, but it's bigger and heavier than my compact 45's. Only my P220 is larger, but about the same weight.

BTW, both the Kahr and Ruger have been 100%.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I almost picked one up a couple of times... Never got around to it. I think it's Rugers best looking pistol...

There is an issue with dry firing without a mag in it damaging internal parts, from what I have read. So, watch that.

And, I saw this a few days ago - but I only read the first couple of posts...

Another Ruger design flaw with the KP345 - THR

So, I can't comment on the thread - other than I remembered a neg P345 thread, and thought it may or may not be of some use.

I'd look at the PX4 Beretta in 45 too - I am tempted to get one. And, the Stoeger Cougar just released the 45 version... They are essentially Beretta cougars made by a subsidiary now


----------

